# fermenting crocks Schmitt vs TSM



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

DH want to make saurkraut and wants a fermenting crock for his birthday. I am look at the Schmitt (more tall and thin) and the TSM (more short and fat) any advise?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I am thinking which one fits your space the best? Short and fat may go under a counter somewhere out of the way, or perhaps you have a place that would accomadate the taller thin one better. Other than that I really dont see any advantage of one over the other. Me? I just use a stone jar churn for mine. I would put it in the tall thin category although its more barrel shape, kinda wide in the middle. (like me!) Used to have a short fat crock for making kraut but it managed to develop a crack. oops!


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I have an old stoneware crock, but it is very old. I'd want to test it for lead first.


----------

